# Informational Kiosk



## Ginny Rogers Davis (Apr 10, 2017)

My son as been asked to build an informational kiosk for a local cemetery for his Eagle Scout Project. We are looking for step by step instructions on how to build a kiosk with enclosed bulletin board (desirable) and shingled roof. We found some designs through the AT conservancy but no detailed instructions. He has minimal woodworking experience, so this will be a great learning experience. Any suggestions or would anyone happen to have plans with instructions?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

To me it sounds like you need to hire a carpenter to guide the way. It sounds like an awful big project for someone learning.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*search for Kiosk plans...*

A search for kiosk plans turned up a zillion images:
https://images.search.yahoo.com/sea...aWQDVUkwMkM0XzEEc2VjA3Nj?p=kiosk+plans&fr=sfp

You need to pick one out and then we can help you with the construction.... if need be. You may certainly find a specific set of plans, but the choice would still be up to you and you may have to pay for them. Beware of any "free plans sites" with 16,000 or Ted's in the title, it's a scam.

Here's one from the search above, rather rustic for outdoors. If the use is indoors the design will be considerably different.












This one has some dimensions:


----------



## Ginny Rogers Davis (Apr 10, 2017)

Thanks, Steve. Since he can have multiple volunteers assist with the project, I have high hopes that we can wrangle a carpenter and some other adults with experience to help validate the process as he goes.


----------



## Ginny Rogers Davis (Apr 10, 2017)

Woodnthings - it must be FATE that we have interchanged messages. You have pulled up the exact design that they requested - rustic outdoor (photo 1).
We spent probably 2 hours looking on the web yesterday at plans/designs and did not see this photo! I have seen quite a few Boy Scouts have built kiosks for their Eagle projects, but have not found any cases where anyone has posted any instructions on building one.

The copy they sent me was very dark and I could not see if the bulletin board was enclosed - in your photo I can see there is no enclosure - so this would be simpler than the designs I was looking into. 

We found a kiosk through the AT conservancy (page 11-12 of link below), but no assembly instructions (bulletin board width 2 times as wide as what is reflected in the photo, so could be pared down). 

https://www.appalachiantrail.org/do...2012-update-to-th-bulletinboards.pdf?sfvrsn=0

I've written the AT group to see if they have instructions that they provide their chapters on how to build. (Their guide is very thorough in describing placement, content, etc, but looks like they suggest engaging third parties (including boy scouts!) to do the actual build. We have not sent the AT kiosk (or scaled down version) back as a proposal yet to the sponsoring organization and it does not exactly match the example they gave us- it was just the most thorough set of specs we could find.

I can see there is complexity in this and there will be a good bit of money involved - so trying to simplify as much as possible and yet get the outcome they want.

What kind of wood do you think they used to build the kiosk in the photo? We were going to pursue donations from local retailers, so I know that would limit the selection and might not provide the same look.


----------



## Ginny Rogers Davis (Apr 10, 2017)

I do see that the actual bulletin board in the photo is made of wood sandwiched between two support posts. Assuming they would staple or attempt to pin their notices to the board, is there any particular wood that would be best to use for the actual bulletin board?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*pine plywood or cork*

If it were me I would look at the box store for some 18" square cork floor tile. If you make it a multiple of 18" or what ever dimension the tile comes in, then replacement will be very easy, no cutting involved when they get buggered up. 

I suppose that it will be exposed to some extreme weather, wind and rain, so a durable surface is needed. I don't know about this idea, it just came to me. How about a metal surface with small magnets to secure the flyers? Another idea is to have a flip down Plexiglas cover that keeps the flyers dry and secure against wind. I used this approach on our Private Road Notice board at the beginning of the road. It had a twist knob at the bottom to hold it down, but a magnetic catch would also work. A place for blank paper and some Sharpies may be handy...... :nerd2:
As far as instructions go, it's an easy build for a framing carpenter or a DIY'r with deck building experience and a skil saw or miter saw, probably both. The 2 end posts are identical and a separated by 2 horizontal beams. The roof is 2 identical pieces attached at the top and bottom. Shingle the roof before you attach them to make it easier. It will be heavier, but much easier to work at ground level.

The joints where the frame members cross, are simple half laps where the same amount of material is removed from opposing surfaces at the joint. Use "coated deck screws" for all your attachments to avoid rust. Cedar shingle will make for a rustic look.
Penofin deck stain will make it last through all sorts of weather. So there you go .......


----------



## Ginny Rogers Davis (Apr 10, 2017)

Thank you Woodnthings. We are going to check our Troop for building skills for further help on this. 

I'll leave the post out here in case anyone else already has documented step by step instructions for building and erecting an outdoor informational kiosk.....we'd love to take a look.


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

Softboard is made specifically to allow drawing pins to be inserted easily.
johnep


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

Your Eagle Scout project IMO will also depend on the available woodworking equipment/material, knowledgeable users of that equipment, and how much "help" the scout actually does. Through experience, some parents do too much by NOT giving/teaching the scout - while others stand around and take credit for the completed project. Be safe.


----------



## Ginny Rogers Davis (Apr 10, 2017)

Woodchux, this is a very valid point - thus my quest to find or develop written instructions - if the scout has the assembly set out in detail, he can decide how to delegate and coordinate the work. If not written down, the parents will take over and there will be minimal chance for him to direct it. I should add he is also hopefully going to be leading a team to clear trash from the property and mark graves. We are checking to see if they want small wooden painted crosses or rocks to mark the graves that have been newly located. I have to say this sounded like a meaty project when presented to us - hopefully not too meaty!!!


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

How about this:

https://www.scribd.com/document/15033190/Eagle-Scout-Project


----------



## Ginny Rogers Davis (Apr 10, 2017)

Wow FrankC. This will be very helpful in planning the project.


----------



## Ginny Rogers Davis (Apr 10, 2017)

Hello I am back! We are well on our way to wrapping up the design and materials list for our kiosk and our first work day is two weeks away (many thanks to this forum)! I wanted to get suggestions about when to apply stain to our wood- is it better to stain the wood before or after it is assembled? Is there a downside to staining before? We will have boy scouts helping us with this, so I was thinking if we stain before it will be easier for them to reach everything (we have limits on the age required for someone to be able to get on a ladder). Also, we have been looking into stains.....but should we think about putting a coat of polyurethane over that to prevent weathering? Any suggestions on a good, yet economical stain? The wood will likely be pressured treated lumber and some pine.


----------

